# Jaina at 15 months



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaina just over 15 months. She is completly without leash in these photos 
She could not believe I threw the cookie LOL Her Surprised look 








Just before "lift off" lol she was after the treat I threw but the picture came out nice and put her square over her feet.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

She is so pretty!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow has she matured or what! She is looking lovely! Eyes are a bit light, but I love her coat - she is long haired without being really long haired and she has a nice topline. I'm really liking her! Have you begun health testing as in OFA prelims yet? I had Nyxie's done and she was OFA Good and normal elbows. 

Can you post Jaina's pedigree again? How has her training been coming along?


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Ya I wish her eyes were a bit browner.
We are going to have her hips and elbows done in the next month or two. We are going to have them SV rated and OFA prelimed. 
Cataclysm von Dagg - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

She is stunning! Very feminine. I'm personally a fan of the eye color, it's very striking with the nice dark face.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Ah good for you - will send you some good/tight hip vibes! She's got strong hips in the pedigree so that's a good omen. She has such nice pigment and I love how she kept her black face. She's a nice dog!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty girl for sure!
Good luck with the SV certification.....*more positive vibes being sent to you!*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

What a stunningly gorgeous dog!!! those are some great shots too. Love that surprised look. Very nice stack too. Like the pointer like stack in the last photo. very cute.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

she has the prettiest face!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

You have a beautiful canine right there! I love her! Adorable, completely lovely. :wub::wub:

And even if her eyes are a bit light, it does make her more unique, no?


----------

